# Amps: PPI PC250; Sony XM-2040; Sony Xm-2050



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm re-building the closet at the condo. That means: a) The current closet needs emptying; and b) I need some cash. Oh, hey, this can help me accomplish both at the same time!!! It never ceases to amaze me how much "crap" I've collected over the years, at garage sales, from old, old, old builds, from friends, whatever.

So, I'm selling the following:

PPI PC250
Precision Power PPI PC250 Amplifier 2 Channel | eBay

PPI PC250 (a second one)
Precision Power PPI PC250 Amplifier 2 Channel | eBay

Sony XM2040
Sony XM 2040 Amplifier 4 Channel | eBay

Sony XM2025
Sony XM-2025 Amplifier 2-Channel

I'll have more up soon, including a byoootiful, near mint, Crossfire CFA-555 five-channel beast.


----------

